# 2ww, in Cyprus



## Katrina (May 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Back on this board again. 

3 Embies transfered 2 X 5 Cell 1X 8 Cell, ongoing support system of 1 500mg inject Pimolut, Suppositries 3 X time a day, duphaston 10mg 3 X a day, Progynova 2mg 3 X a day, 1 X asprin a day.


^cuddleup^ good luck! to you all 


Love Katrina XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Katrina

Congratulations, 3 embies that is great, they don't do that here anymore.

Wishing you lots of luck and hoping the 2ww isn't too bad for you !!!

Teen
xx


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Katrina,

Blimey katrina, you have a cheering squad of drugs to keep this pg going 

Good luck and hope you are making the most of the sunny weather in Cyprus 

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Katrina (May 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone

2ww is now over and Im Positive , still in disbeleif but feeling good about everything.

Still on a cocktail of drugs until week 11 (extra support System)

Cyclogest 3 X a day
Progynova 3 X a day
Duphaston 3 X a day
Asprin 1 x a day
Primolut Injection 2 X a week

We know its only early days yet, but we would without doubt reccommend Cyprus for treatment and a better way of life. 

First scan on 26th April

I wish you all the very best of luck  

Lots of love and prayers

Katrina XXXXXXX


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Congratulations Katrina

Thats great news!!! 

Just off to pack my bags for Cyprus right now!!!!!!

Wonder if you have triplets!!!!


----------



## Katrina (May 18, 2003)

Thankyou Maxbabe,

Hope all goes well for you second time round

Love


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Katrina

Been reading all of your posts and just found out that your positive - CONGRATULATIONS - So happy for u.

Love Carol


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Congratulations Katrina!


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Katrina

Just read your post and wanted to congratulate you, that is fantastic news.

Wishing you well.

When do you have your scan??

Can't wait to har how amny??

Take Care

Love

Teen
xx


----------

